# Cumberland Mountain trails /Ride Royal Blue Trails



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok so anyone been here? it's a couple of hours closer to me then Hatfield/McCoy so we are heading up to TN instead. Any info about the place is appreciated.​http://www.rideroyalblue.com/


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey man...when you going? I only live just over an hour from there. Very Nice place...also, you should check out Brimstone and Windrock aka Coal Creek


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.coalcreekohv.com/

http://www.brimstonerecreation.com/


----------



## Kybrute (Oct 5, 2010)

It's a nice place to ride. I've been there several times. They are very nice people and have a nice camp ground. The only draw back I have found is if your an out of state person the fee for the hunting license is kind of steep. Plus the last time I was there they were adding more trails. Like the other said Coal Creek and Brimstone are not far away either. I will be at Brimstone Memorial weekend and the weekend after that.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Bootlegger, we will be riding May 20 - 22nd. I'm with my wife, she rides her own quad and screams at the slightest hill (we live in FL) so it should be interesting. We are staying at Ride Royal blue, If you want to ride a day let me know. We are more about trail riding then mudding, and I'm probably a tad older then you, say buy 25 or so years but we do like to ride.

The other two places look excelent as well but with only 3 days to ride one place should be enough.

I have to admit I was somewhat shocked to se how TN handles there fees, $30.50 a day per quad, not weekly rate. Really sucks as we get there the 19th late and I don't want to pay a full day to ride 2 or so hours. WV is much better at $50 for a year.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never been to either but I'm only about 3 hrs away. I'm hoping to go this summer...still not sure which one to try first coal creek or royal blue.


----------

